# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ոսկե Ծիրան, 7–րդ միջազգային կինոփառատոն

## Ֆրեյա

Հուլիսի 11-18–ը Երևանում կկայանա հերթական "Ոսկե Ծիրան" միջազգային կինոփառատոնը։



Այս տարի, ինչպես միշտ, ցուցադրվելու են ինչպես հին ֆիլմեր, այնպես էլ տեղի է ունենալու 9 նոր ֆիլմերի պրեմիերաներ, այդ թվում՝ մի քանի աղմկահարույց ֆիլմ։

----------

Adriano (06.07.2010), Agni (06.07.2010), cold skin (07.07.2010), E-la Via (06.07.2010), kyahi (06.07.2010), Yeghoyan (11.07.2010), Yevuk (06.07.2010), Դատարկություն (06.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (12.07.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Կինոփառատոնը կբացի Անրի Վեռնոյի հայտնի «Մայրիկ» կինոնկարը, որը կնվիրվի հայտնի ռեժիսորի 90-ամյա տարեդարձին, իսկ կփակի հայկական ծագմամբ ֆրանսիացի ռեժիսոր Սերժ Ավետիքյանի «Շների կղզի» ֆիլմը, որը դարձել է այս տարվա Կաննի փառատոնի դափնեկիր «Լավագույն կարճամետրաժ ֆիլմ» նոմիանացիայում: 

Հետաքրքիր ֆիլմերից են լինելու անգլիական «Դուման գետը» ֆիլմը,որը պատմում է չինա-կորեական սահմանի մասին, թուրքական «Տիեզերք» ֆիլմը Ռեխ Էլդեմի, որը նկարահանված է Կարսում, վավերագրական «Աղետ» ֆիլմը՝ նկարահանված գերմանացի ռեժիսոր Էրիկ Ֆրիդլերի կողմից, որը նվիրված է Եղեռնի հիշատակի 90 ամյակին: Կարելի է նշել նաև լիբանանցի ռեսիոսոր  Բուլգուրջյանի  «Пятая колонна» ֆիլմը, որը Կաննի այս տարվա փառատոնին ստացել է 3-րդ մրցանակը «Սիենեֆոնդասիոն» նոմինացիայում:
Էլի մի քանիսը. Յասմիլա Ժբանիչի «Ճանապարհին», Ալեկսեյ Պոպոգրեբսկիի «Ինչպես եմ ես անցկացրել այս ամառը», ուկրաինո-գերմանական «Իմ երջանկությունը» ռեժ. Սերգեյ Լոզնիցա, իսպանական ընտանեկա դրամա «Կինը առանց դաշնամուրի» ռեժ. Խավիեր Ռեբոլո, «Փողոցային օրերը» ռեժ. Լեվան Կոգուաշվիլի, թուրքական կինոնկար «Մեղր» ռեժ. Սեմիխ Կապլանոգլի:

----------

cold skin (07.07.2010), E-la Via (11.07.2010), Yeghoyan (11.07.2010), Արշակ (12.07.2010), Դատարկություն (06.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (12.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (11.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ոսկե Ծիրանն այս տարի հայ հանդիսատեսին ներկայացնելու է 9 պրեմիերա, որոնց շարքում նաև կան մրցանակակիր ֆիլմեր, միանգամից 3 ֆիլմ ռուս ռեժիսյորներից /որոնցից մեկը՝ Կարեն Շախնազարովի՝ "Հիվանդասենյակ համար 6" ֆիլմը/


Կինոփառատոնի պրեմիերաների մեջ կան նաև ֆիլմ, որն արդեն իսկ դիտել եմ: Այս տարի կինոփառատոնին առաջին անգամ մասնակցում է ավստրիացի կինոռեժիսյոր Միխայել Հաննեկեն՝ իր՝ "Սպիտակ ժապավեն" ֆիլմով: 

IMDB - ֆիլմին տվել է  8.0 հեղինակություն: Ֆիլմի իրադարձությունները պատմում են գերմանական մի գավառում ծավալված պատմության մասին՝ առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմի նախօրյակին: Ֆիլմը ներկայացնում է գերմանական գավառի կյանքը, տիրող բարքերը եւ հասարակական խնդիրները,  կյանքի սովորական ընթացքի տակ թաքնված հոգևոր ճգնաժամը:
 Ֆիլմը սև ու սպտիակ է նկարահանված եւ ոչ այքան դինամիկ, հանգիստ եւ դանդաղ ընթացող ֆիլմերից է, մի փոքր դաժանություն կա մեջը: Այս տարի արժանացել է "Ոսկե Գլոբուս" եւ "Ոսկե Արմավենի" մրցանակներին:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:26 ----------

Կոկո Շանեշ եւ Իգոր Ստրավինսկի, րեժ. Ժան Կոունեն, (Coco Chanel and Igor Stravinsky /2009/) IMDB - 6.2




ֆիլմը պատմում է 1920-ականներին հանրահայտ դիզայներ Կոկո Շանելի եւ Իգոր Ստրավինսկու սիրո պատմության մասին: Երկուսն էլ տարված են հեղափոխական գաղափարներով. մեկը՝ փորձում է հեղափոխել կանացի հագուստը, մյուսը՝ երաժշտությունը: Կոկոն արդեն իր հայտնիության փուլում է, իսկ Ստրավինսկին՝ անհաջողությունների եւ ապրում է Փարիզում գաղթականի կարգավիճակով: Նրանց երկուսի հայտնագործություններն էլ հեղափոխական են 20-րդ դարի համար:

----------

E-la Via (11.07.2010), Katka (11.07.2010), Yeghoyan (11.07.2010), Yevuk (11.07.2010), Արշակ (12.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (12.07.2010), Հայկօ (11.07.2010)

----------

